# ايات و اقوال عن الصوم فى تصميمات



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2011)

مجموعه من تصميماتى 
ايات واقوال عن الصوم
يارب تعجبكم​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مارس 2011)

*تسلم ايدك يا حبى 
حلوين اوى والوانهم لذيذة خالص
كل سنة وانتى طيوبة
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

*حلووووووووووين اوووووى بجد كلهم*

*تسلم ايدك يا فنانه*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

جمااااااااال اوي يا كوكي

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2011)

يا كوكى يا جامد
رقيق اوى يا حبى مية مية


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

جمال جدا يا سويتى 
تسلم ايدك 
يستحق التقيييييييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

*تصميمات جمده قووي

تسلم ايديكي كوكي​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا حبى
> حلوين اوى والوانهم لذيذة خالص
> كل سنة وانتى طيوبة
> *​



ثانكس يا حببببببى
وانتى طيوبه :flowers:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حلووووووووووين اوووووى بجد كلهم*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا فنانه*​


مش لدرجة فنانه هههههههههه
ثانكس ميلووو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جمااااااااال اوي يا كوكي
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر



ثانكس روزى
نورتينى​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جدا لروعه التصميمات
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
أجمل تقييم
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مارس 2011)

*واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
تحففففففففففففففففففففه بجد
حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
تسلم ايدك
ويستحق التقييم
وربنا معاكى وينمى موهبتك
ويفرح قلبك علطول​*


----------

